# 2010 ibo world championship



## hoytxcutter (Sep 1, 2003)

Just in the 2010 IBO world championship will be held at Holiday Valley in Ellicottville New York.


----------



## Deerslayer25 (Mar 11, 2006)

It would be nice if they would hold Worlds around the center of the country!


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

hoytxcutter said:


> Just in the 2010 IBO world championship will be held at Holiday Valley in Ellicottville New York.


Good I will be able to eat at that great chinese resturaunt near the seneca indian town.


----------



## beergut (Jun 11, 2006)

*IBO Worlds*

Not posted on IBO website yet.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

NY for sure


----------



## shott8283 (Sep 20, 2007)

for sure for sure? get my hopes up.... im making plans!


----------



## hoytxcutter (Sep 1, 2003)

This is for sure. I got an email from the IBO telling me that the 2010 world champion ship will be held at Ellicottville new York.


----------



## krud (Jun 2, 2009)

It is now posted by Judy in the target archery forum


----------



## gobblemg (Jun 13, 2006)

I'll believe it when it is posted on the IBO website.


----------



## hoytxcutter (Sep 1, 2003)

It is posted under the target archery section of the IBO forum.


----------



## njlaker (Jun 10, 2008)

it is posted on the ibo website,under foroms


----------



## 3Darchr (Sep 9, 2006)

If Judy said it on the ibo foroms site then see is telling the truth. I can't see here telling a false rummer.


----------



## rascal (Jul 13, 2004)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
October 6, 2009
Contact: J.R. Absher 812.836.4444
([email protected])



2010 IBO World Championships Return to Ellicottville, NY

The International Bowhunting Organization is pleased to announce that Holiday Valley Mountain Resort in Ellicottville, New York will serve as the venue for the 2010 IBO World Championships.

The event will be held August 11-14, 2010 on the scenic slopes of Holiday Valley.

It will mark the third consecutive year the IBO’s premier competitive event will take place in the western New York location.

“Holiday Valley and the folks from Ellicottville have done such a good job and made all of our shooters so welcome in their community that we feel great about the opportunity to return to such a great location for our tournament,” said IBO President Ken Watkins. “We look forward to welcoming all the shooters next August to the 2010 IBO World Championship in New York.”

Holiday Valley Resort and Ellicottville are a four-season resort destination known for outstanding events and festivals, great accommodations and a wide variety of shops and restaurants. Located an hour’s drive south of the Buffalo Niagara International airport and near two interstate highways, Ellicottville is an easily accessible and convenient location for the IBO’s annual championship event.

“We are excited to have the IBO World Championship return to Holiday
Valley and know the competitors and guests will enjoy the new pool complex and the additional on site accommodations of the Tamarack Club Lodge,” said Dennis Eshbaugh, President and General Manager of Holiday Valley.

For further information call IBO 440-967-2137 or [email protected] / Holiday Valley at 716-699-2345


----------



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

So this is for sure going to be in N.Y?
No B.S?????
I like it :darkbeer:


----------



## Judy4 (Jan 31, 2003)

Yep, no "B.S."
Sorry for the delay! Glad everyone is happy about going back to Holiday Valley. Great place, great people, wonderful town, perfect weather! 
We should have our complete 2010 schedlue updated soon!

Judy


----------



## Gils4x4 (Jul 8, 2005)

*I too ... Ney York*

I too have received the email stating that the Worlds will be in New York. Which by the way, is the middle of the country.


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

I'm 2 hours from there, and wish it was going back to Snowshoe. Great location for your family to do nothing and a town full of rude people.

Great job IBO!


----------



## Judy4 (Jan 31, 2003)

WOW, I beg to differ on this one. This is the first of hearing about rude people in Ellicottville. In fact all we ever heard from folks in Ellicottville was how they look forward to the IBO competitors and their families coming because they are so nice and fun to be around. I was told it was their favorite venue that comes to the area.
Sorry your not happy about the news Damnyankee. Hope you'll give it another chance! FYI: Holiday Valley will have their pool complex finished for families to use. 

Judy


----------



## 3dbowtechman (Jun 22, 2008)

Maybe your just the rude one.Everyone we talked to was very nice and helpful.I have seen your posts on other subjects and your the one always causing problems.


----------



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

Cool Thanks Judy,
We had a great time this year. Look forward to next year.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*booked*

we already booked before we left last year for our rooms had a great time as usual and the city folks where great.. lots to see and do if you want to all within driving distance.. This year I must try the pop ups and that as I thought you had to qualify earlier for them as we are coming from canada for the third year in a row.. great venue... can`t wait started practicing already lol lol ... oh and MERRY CHRISTMAS TO EVERYBODY...


----------



## xringbob (Oct 30, 2008)

damnyankee said:


> I'm 2 hours from there, and wish it was going back to Snowshoe. Great location for your family to do nothing and a town full of rude people.
> 
> Great job IBO!


I do 2nd that nothing to do and the people are rude and thats from a guy who lives in Philly


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

damnyankee said:


> I'm 2 hours from there, and wish it was going back to Snowshoe. Great location for your family to do nothing and a town full of rude people.
> 
> Great job IBO!





xringbob said:


> I do 2nd that nothing to do and the people are rude and thats from a guy who lives in Philly


:mg: I don't know if I should even think about going............. We have a damn yankee AND a Philly guy complaining about rude people! Not a good sign..........


----------



## Judy4 (Jan 31, 2003)

But you also have "a Judy" who was gets ALL the calls & emails from folks who did have a good time and told us they hoped it would be back at Holiday Valley.
Bottom line, Holiday Valley and Ellicottville is very happy to have us back and and it is our hope that those who had a good time will come back and those who didn't will give it another try.
So, have a great hunting season and then look forward to a winning 2010! I know I look forward to seeing everyone again in New York!

Judy


----------



## loujo61 (Apr 29, 2005)

Judy4 said:


> But you also have "a Judy" who was gets ALL the calls & emails from folks who did have a good time and told us they hoped it would be back at Holiday Valley.
> Bottom line, Holiday Valley and Ellicottville is very happy to have us back and and it is our hope that those who had a good time will come back and those who didn't will give it another try.
> So, have a great hunting season and then look forward to a winning 2010! I know I look forward to seeing everyone again in New York!
> 
> Judy


Very Good. Thankyou.


----------



## loujo61 (Apr 29, 2005)

Kstigall said:


> :mg: I don't know if I should even think about going............. We have a damn yankee AND a Philly guy complaining about rude people! Not a good sign..........


You should see the heads on these two, I'm sure they get this where ever they go. Pay no mind to them, it's a neat little town, Bob was drunk the whole time anyway.


----------



## xringbob (Oct 30, 2008)

loujo61 said:


> You should see the heads on these two, I'm sure they get this where ever they go. Pay no mind to them, it's a neat little town, Bob was drunk the whole time anyway.


Thats right:darkbeer::darkbeer: I never said I didn't have a good time I had a blast just felt bad for my wife and kids wasn't much for them to do I'll be back for sure in 2010 I got this Lou guy and John S. guy I got to try to beat see you guys next season good luck this hunting season I might is this hunting season due to a broken hand


----------



## woodsman78 (Jan 26, 2004)

*Bob look at the company your being compared to*

Bob didn't know you and that damyankee had so much incommon LOL later Clyde


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

I'm just telling like I see it, Me and my guys will be there for sure and we will have fun as we always do. 

Maybe we were spoiled at Snowshoe, and my wife loves shopping on top of that mounrtain...lol.

X-Ring first round is on me:darkbeer:


----------



## xringbob (Oct 30, 2008)

Whats up Clyde you killing anything over yet


----------



## loujo61 (Apr 29, 2005)

xringbob said:


> Thats right:darkbeer::darkbeer: I never said I didn't have a good time I had a blast just felt bad for my wife and kids wasn't much for them to do I'll be back for sure in 2010 I got this Lou guy and John S. guy I got to try to beat see you guys next season good luck this hunting season I might is this hunting season due to a broken hand


Broken hand, that stinks! Feel better Bob, you got to get healed up so you can beat those guys next year. That "1 Hot Doe" bagged a big one. God bless Bob, see you soon.


----------



## xringbob (Oct 30, 2008)

loujo61 said:


> Broken hand, that stinks! Feel better Bob, you got to get healed up so you can beat those guys next year. That "1 Hot Doe" bagged a big one. God bless Bob, see you soon.


Thanks Lou I broke my thumb in 3 place 2 days before hunting season it going to be a long road back to recover the doc said I went from shooting everyday to nothing in the last month


----------



## woodsman78 (Jan 26, 2004)

*I am doing good Bob how about you*

Bob sorry to hear about the broken bones. Killed a nice doe 117 dressed passed on 6 bucks already waiting for something on the bigger side take it easy Bob Later Clyde


----------



## Sith of Archery (Nov 5, 2008)

Im shocked about the 2010 world location.....not upset.....just shocked...surprised that everthing was so secrative.....with no change in location....


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

I live about 40 minutes from Ellicottville and everyone I talked to from "out of the area" stated how great the people were at the Worlds. I didn't hear one negative thing.

I am going to throw my suggestions in early.....

1. Another location for the Defensive Course. Even though it was flatter by the Tubing Company, it is too out of the way for many people. I heard A LOT of people mystified about the location this year and commented how they didn't like it.

2. Another practice range near main shoot. I personally liked the practice range the first year down on the driving range. I was honestly surprised to hear as many people as I did this year comment that they liked it there also. When I shot there the first year, it didn't seem to be too many people, but everyone I talked to this year commented on how it would have been nice to be there again. Maybe make that a shuttle stop.

3. Parking seemed to be better this year as compared to the first year...keep up the good work. The shuttle service was good also.

4. CHECK SHOOTERS EQUIPMENT! I didn't see one piece of equipment to check shooters at the checkout stations. There were a lot of people out of compliance. I saw two guys shooting hunter class that had stabilizer setups 2" too long (They and myself put in scores over 200 on the second day and no one even asked to check any of us) and saw another shooter with glue in tips in advanced hunter class.


Just my $.02

See you in August!


----------



## MR get greedy (Jul 24, 2005)

Sith of Archery said:


> Im shocked about the 2010 world location.....not upset.....just shocked...surprised that everthing was so secrative.....with no change in location....


I am as well. They were obviously talking to snowshoe, but i guess mr watkins was going to make enough money there so he brought it back to ny. I would love to see change, but there never will be until hes out of ibo. He gets to host all the shoots the southerns tc and northern tc for free. So his pockets keep getting fatter, and we keep getting frustrated. Its bs how ibo keeps it all hush hush making us think theres going to be a change and we all get excited. The truth is its hush hush till watkins finds out where hes gonna make the most money. To me this year at worlds they should have a ballet vote. Every shooter votes where they want to have worlds for the next year. We all pay our dues every year so we should have a say in things.


----------



## Bowtech54 (Sep 20, 2006)

I think New York is a beautiful setting for the IBO World Championship but the problem I have is where they tried to blind side you on these hidden charges trying to recoup their loss from the previous year. I was quoted a motel price in January and they told me that a bill would be sent in June for the payment. Thirty dollars per night higher than quoted. Second, the increase in entry fees was a joke. I know IBO gets tried of hearing about ASA but why are we being dictated to when we are setting the rules and fees? When the IBO World Championship comes to town it is generating the town a bundle of revenue and we don't need to be hammered by price increases. I'm not trying to make anyone mad but that's the way I feel.


----------



## gobblemg (Jun 13, 2006)

We stayed at the Wildflower complex this year and was very disappointed. They lied to us about our room over the phone and got sh##y when we asked to be compensated for the room not having what we paid for. Wouldn't stay there again. I think a vote from the IBO members is a great idea.


----------



## BigBucks125 (Jun 22, 2006)

One thing about Ellicottville, The courses were top notch. :thumbs_up

Back at Ellicottsville next year, already makin plans


----------



## Sith of Archery (Nov 5, 2008)

MR get greedy said:


> I am as well. They were obviously talking to snowshoe, but i guess mr watkins was going to make enough money there so he brought it back to ny. I would love to see change, but there never will be until hes out of ibo. He gets to host all the shoots the southerns tc and northern tc for free. So his pockets keep getting fatter, and we keep getting frustrated. Its bs how ibo keeps it all hush hush making us think theres going to be a change and we all get excited. The truth is its hush hush till watkins finds out where hes gonna make the most money. To me this year at worlds they should have a ballet vote. Every shooter votes where they want to have worlds for the next year. We all pay our dues every year so we should have a say in things.



Not saying I disagree with you, but thats not going to happen.

Why the IBO refuses to set their ranges like the ASA is beyond me. (well I know why, they like to do things the hard way...)

I enjoy shooting the IBO events, but I love the ASA events...its not that I like the ASA rules better than the IBO's, but the ASA is much more organized. I feel the playing field is leveler for ASA (not because of the speed limit but because everyone shoots at the same time)

Dear IBO...please become more orginized. make your ranges shooter friendly 
...I have no problem with the rules..just how things are run......
IBO..your running people off.


----------



## Singing Bowyer (Oct 9, 2009)

The 2010 Traditionals will be in Clarksville, TN.... a much better overall location! Y'all should give recurves and longbows a try and come on down!


----------



## KID INGY (Dec 21, 2008)

[


> QUOTE=Bowtech54;1055804176]I think New York is a beautiful setting for the IBO World Championship but the problem I have is where they tried to blind side you on these hidden charges trying to recoup their loss from the previous year. I was quoted a motel price in January and they told me that a bill would be sent in June for the payment. Thirty dollars per night higher than quoted.
> 
> ```
> 
> ...


----------

